# ATITOOL: Please Help



## Lostmech (May 27, 2009)

Hey all,

I am trying to download ATITOOL .25 Beta 13. However the download link seems to be broken. Is there any other way I can get this particular version (it is the only one that will help my particular problem, I've extensively researched this).

So yeah, another download link, sending it directly to my email if necessary, or a fixing of the link on the site would be MOST helpful.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Lostmech (May 27, 2009)

I was able to find an alternative download through a Russian site. The wonders of the internet.

Thanks anyway. But you might want to fix that link as that particular file is very helpful for Mac/x1600 users.


----------

